# Circular Route South Wales



## StAubyns (Jun 4, 2006)

We have a window of oportunity to take about 7 days away in the van straight after the Bank holiday.

Any recommends for a circular route for South Wales taking in St Davids from the East Midlands?

regards

Geoff


----------



## philjohn (May 29, 2005)

Hi,
As part of our coastal challenge we started in Cardiff and were pleasantly surprised, stayed 3 days lots to see and do, especially down on the new waterfront. We went up the coast from there to St Davids, a lovely place provided the weathers decent.

PhilJ


----------



## griffly16 (Jul 6, 2006)

Have a look at this month's MMM - it's got basically the time/route that you want.

I'd definitely go to Worm's Head and Three Cliffs Bay on the Gower peninsular. It's stunning.

Freshwater East, Tenby etc etc. Loads of nice places.

Worth a detour into Cardiff itself too. The Castle Arcade and the others nearby are really nice.

Griff


----------



## StAubyns (Jun 4, 2006)

thanks Griff & Phil,

2 out 2 recommends for Cardiff must be good  I'll also pick up MMM

I have a hazy recollection of going to the Gower many moons ago. part of that hazy recollection was very narrow roads, even for a car - is access to Worms head OK?

We definately want to go to St Davids, so that will pull in the Tenby part of the coast.

Whats the roads like up the west coast from St Davids?

regards

Geoff


----------



## 98585 (Apr 9, 2006)

The roads by the coast all over the Gower and Pembrokshire are pretty good, even if sometimes your on single tracks they are not too bad and have lots of passing places, we go all the time and we are 35 foot long with our trailer.

When you go to St Davids, navigate to the CC site at Lleythr Just NW od the city, but stop at the farm next door just follow signs to the shop, you will be parked up right next to the CC members, in a field with a great ablutions block and paying much less than the CC and with no green warden.


----------



## 101368 (Oct 12, 2006)

StAubyns said:


> thanks Griff & Phil,
> 
> 2 out 2 recommends for Cardiff must be good  I'll also pick up MMM
> 
> ...


I'd recommend Cardiff too. There's a rather good site right in the centre that manages to feel rural nevertheless. I'd recommend the National Showcave Centre for Wales at Dan Y Ogof. The caves are some of the best in the country and there's a very nice campsite on site. We went intending to stay one night and stayed for four or five.


----------



## G2EWS (May 1, 2006)

Hi Geoff,

I lived around St Davids for some 11 years and also taught mountaineering along the coast.

Go to Haverfordwest and travel on the A487 towards St Davids. Stop at Roch and have a look around the Castle which is just before the Church. It is now holiday apartments. Carry on towards Newgale and if you get the chance park up and look at one of the longest beaches on that coast line. Two stories for you:

I lived there between 1974 and 1985 and for most of that time was in the RAF at Brawdy. One day I was on the beach with my family and passed my wedding ring to my Wife and went for a swim. When we got back home - Blaenllyn near Mathry - she could not find the ring. I drove down to the beach walked on the sand and then walked up the stones to where I thought we where sitting, I put my hand down without looking and picked up my wedding ring! When you see the beach you will realise just how amazing that story is.

I think, but cannot confirm that it was 1976 and we had terrible snow. I lived in Roch next door to the Church. I walked to RAF Brawdy and got in trouble for my efforts! The RAF where not interested in opening the airfield, in case we hurt someone or something! The American Seabees who where also stationed there, drove down to Newgale and set up two winches, one at the top of the hill each side. They then winched each car from the married quarters in Haverfordwest down the one side and up the other!

Carry on from Newgale and stop at the picturesque port of Solva. Walk along the southern - left as you look out to sea - pathway and then look back at the port. Make sure you have the camera!

Of course in St Davids you must visit the Cathedral. Be prepared to be amazed at it's size! Camera ready!

When you get to St Davids, follow the B4583 towards Whitesand Bay. Park the car and walk the coastal path North. After about 15 minutes approximately you will come to a beautiful lagoon that used to be a quarry and has been connected to the sea. If the sun is shining it is a sight to see. Camera at the ready again.

If you are feeling energetic, carry on along the same footpath and you will come to small piles of stones which overlook the sea, these are ancient burial grounds. On the way you will pass a fantastic - to the climber - and simple rock climbing area. I used to teach problem children from homes how to climb and abseil there. There where many times that I picked up the really bad lad who was a nightmare to his parents, siblings, school, police - you name it! Drove them to Whitesands, gave them a pack and jogged to this area. I would then set up a rope at the top of the climb, tie myself on, give them the rope, tied on of course and say 'now, you are in charge of my life, let me down carefully'! It was amazing to see the responsibility that these horrors suddenly took on. I would make them in charge of others at the next outing. Even more rewarding was the call from their social workers or parents sometimes in tears, saying 'what have you done with Johnny? He is such a different person'. Great times!

If you are still reading I have another interesting tale about the area.

During the mid 70's the area around Milford Haven, Broad and Nolton Haven became well known as the Welsh Triangle, even having books written about the mystical sightings and space ships that where seen on a regular basis.

http://www.uk-ufo.org/condign/secfilwelsh1.htm

In 1977 my first Daughter was born and soon after this we moved to Milford Haven, where I employed a Nanny. This Nanny told a fantastic tale that she swore was true as told to her by her Grandfather.

During the second world war, German submarines kept sinking every vessel that tried to leave the Milford Haven port. So a plan was formed and our Nanny's Grandfather was one of the men who helped to dig a tunnel somewhere around Milford to Nolton Haven! It was completed at the end of the war and as such never used. I was never in a position to follow this story up but it could have been the answer to many mysteries that we encountered!

There is much more to see but I would bore you forever. The important thing about the Welsh in that area is that most of them are English, it is known as Little England beyond Wales!

When you are in a pub, never refer to the local ale Felin Foel (Phoentic velin vowl) as feeling foul, you will upset them dearly! Ask for 'a pinnt o guru os gwelk and tha' - incorrect spelling but as near to the phonetic as I can manage - (A pint of bitter if you please).

Remember in Welsh a single f is like a v and a double ff is like an f.

Enjoy yourselves.

Best regards

Chris


----------



## StAubyns (Jun 4, 2006)

Hi Chris

Yes I did read it all, fascinating, and thanks for taking the time typing it all in. I dont think I'll risk asking for a pint in Welsh though. 

I'll print this thread off and take it with us when we go.

Jim, thanks for the campsite tip, we would normally use CC sites but will have a look at the farm

emgee, the caves sound good, and another recommend for Cardiff, can't be bad  

thanks & regards

Geoff


----------



## Don-Tucker (Sep 10, 2006)

Don't forget to have a look at the Brecon Beacons if you have time,not far from Cardiff,I live in Cradiff and go into town about once a week,it's a lovely city with plenty to see and do,and I've heard a nice campsite on the doorstep.
Don


----------



## G2EWS (May 1, 2006)

Was on the Brecon Beacons yesterday carrying out a survey for United Utilitites. Followed it up with a survey near Llangynog in North Wales.

Spent a happy three weeks running each ridge every day some years ago. As an instructor looking after children on an Expedition. Our job was to see them off in the morning, meet them for lunch and then spend an evening at the campsite. Return journey the following day. This was about 12 miles jogging every day for the three weeks. !

Beautiful scenery.

Regards

Chris


----------



## StAubyns (Jun 4, 2006)

just had a look at the welsh cave centre, looks great and its on the list of stops.

Is the Cardiff site Lavernock Point Holiday Estate?

regards

Geoff


----------



## 101368 (Oct 12, 2006)

StAubyns said:


> just had a look at the welsh cave centre, looks great and its on the list of stops.
> 
> Is the Cardiff site Lavernock Point Holiday Estate?
> 
> ...


Don't know that one the one I was recommending was Cardiff Caravan Park, Pontcanna Fields, Cardiff. CF1 9JJ. It's right next to the cricket ground.


----------



## StAubyns (Jun 4, 2006)

Thanks emgee

I'll look that one up

Geoff


----------



## StAubyns (Jun 4, 2006)

I was hoping to be able to tell you about our South Wales circular but it didn't happen. The 7 days turned into 4, the weather forecast was not good, so we stayed nearer to home and went to Sandringham.

But the info you supplied will not be wasted and Cardiff, Welsh Show Caves etc are top of the list for the first opportunity.

Regards

Geoff


----------

